# Hayley90's wedding journal ~ Front page now has plans added!



## Hayley90

x


----------



## twiggy56

First post! First post! :bunny:

Huge woo for the wedding journal!!! 

Get the deets in here so we can natter....venue? season in mind? Date in mind even?!!

:happydance:

So happy you're in here- make it permanent :grr:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :wohoo: Very nice to see you in here Missus :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## honeybee2

lovely to see you here- welcome to Brides, its muchos fun! :kiss:


----------



## NuKe

:happydance: yayyyyyyyyness!!! another journo for us to stalk! so pleased ur joining us hayley!! welcome to brides!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## NuKe

we love a good list in here, we do.


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## NuKe

prettttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo so elegant hun! 

Welcome and lovely to see you in here hun :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

wowza! Adore the dress- reminds me of Kate Moss' wedding dress recently which I almost died with jealousy over! x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## twiggy56

^ Can vouch for you hails- you had your eye on that beaute from the start!! Adorrrrrrre the JP, its so you...

We like a list of a list in here...list the lists you need to make! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

actually, you may need to do a spider diagram/ mind map of the lists of lists- and put it on here.


----------



## booflebump

Yup, Belita was yours literally as soon as that collection was unveiled! So damn pretty, just like you :kiss:


----------



## Tiff

:wave: Another stalker here! 

Oh my god, that dress is gorgeous! Totally understand why you want to have it! :cloud9:


----------



## Smile181c

Here to stalk!! 

I'm another list maker - I get a bit OCD about my lists....and spreadsheets! 

That dress is amazing :) Can totally see you wearing it! How pretty do you look in your first post with your engagement ring! Uber jealous haha xx


----------



## Jemma_x

i love your dress


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## NuKe

if u need any help let us know!


----------



## Tiff

I like my dress too much to want a different one! :smug: :haha: Your dress gorgeous though. :cloud9: Are there stockists near you?


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

Nope...I started growing my hair as soon as I met Mr Boofs :rofl: it was just under my chin then! x


----------



## NuKe

boofs! :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## dontworry

Yay, you've got another stalker! 
I freaking adore that dress! And your ring, too, actually! So excited to read about all of the LISTS! Lol.


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations on your forthcoming wedding hayley! yay!! the year or so will fly!! dress is stunning :cloud9: it's so wonderful when you find 'the one'! (dress i mean :lol:)

enjoy planning :yipee:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## dontworry

Hayley90 said:


> :dance: I feel like a fraud, coming back here after so long away... everyone has got married or is almost married.. there is no one else as far in the distance as me :shock: oh god, im gonna have to plan it aloneeeee :( Girls, renew your vows or something in a year or so, yes?! :rofl: xx

That's not true! I believe Emmy isn't getting married until 2013 or so? More time = more planning = more fun! I was in here last year, hoping to get married April of this year, and I had to reschedule, so now I'm back as well. Hopefully sticking to this date!!

I like you're method of buying a bunch of smaller things now while saving for the dress/venue later on. I might have to steal that. But no worries - I won't steal the dress!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## dontworry

> We are awful savers, so this way when he returns from his tour in afghansitan, his large lump sum payments will get our venue etc

That's my plan as well. We can't save for ANYTHING, not even a dog, which is only $150! We are ridiculous! My OH and I are both spenders. Money just burns a hole in our pockets. I'm hoping that we can buy things as we go along, and pay for the venue and outfits with our tax returns, since that's the only time we get a bigger lump sum of money at one time. Fingers crossed though, cause as you say, there's always hiccups.


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## dontworry

We're not telling anyone yet, either, even though I'd like to. We are paying for everything ourselves as far as we know, even though his grandparents have money and I'm hoping and wishing with all of my might that someone will offer to help with food lol. That is literally my biggest stress. 

Sorry to gatecrash your thread!


----------



## Tiff

:haha: My parenting journal has totally fallen by the wayside in favour of my wedding journal. :winkwink: 

Don't feel like a fraud! Stuff happens, and you being back here is the main thing. A scrapbook sounds like a great idea to keep ideas in!


----------



## 24/7

Hello. :D:D Get married on Sam's birthday!! :D:D xx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## dontworry

Do you think you're going to have a specific theme, or just a few main colors? More casual or traditional? Just about anything would work with that dress!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## twiggy56

DONT WEE!! :haha:

Iv done a mixture of what I like- venue is modern but something quite classic about it, and all the details are kind of modern vintage for me? shabby-chic? I just pick-and-choose what I like from whatever era/tradition/theme! 

We likey a bit of mix and match :D


----------



## honeybee2

same, I love your venue twiggles :kiss:


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks love :cloud9:

Gives me chills everytime I walk in it!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

Love it! Are your friends and family in to their photographs too? Guest participation will be the key in getting your shots I think! Love the photo theme idea though, I can see your centrepieces in my head! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

You can get white and black gerberas chick? xxx


----------



## Tiff

Love the theme!!!! That's going to make some awesome memories, you'll have your view of things plus pictures of your guests views!


----------



## honeybee2

LOVE THE THEME!!!! :yipee: so original!


----------



## Mynx

Loving the theme hun! That's going to look fab when all put together... and OMG that dress is lovely! Sooo sparkly!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Your theme sounds amazing! :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Oh hayley, the wedding is going to be amazing. I have said I wanted a photobooth at my wedding & picture frames as centre pieces & gerberas are my fave flowers :rofl: I hate you, your living my dream :sulk:

Look forward to stalking xx


----------



## Smile181c

love your theme :) very original :thumbup:

I think gerbera's are a very popular flower choice - I'm supposed to be having them too! with regards to making them look vintage-y - you can get white gerbera's with black centres, and then if you get artificial ones (silk or some other sort) you can dye some black and have a white center! just a suggestion :)

Dress looking lovely in action :)


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

Ooh a dangerous game to play there Hayley :haha:

He honestly wont remember when the time comes, panic not :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love the theme!

My sis had photobooth, it was fab x


----------



## purpledahlia

Im in LOVE with the theme! its the kind of thing i would do too, How are you gonna work the photo frames in the middle? just on the table next to flowers? how about making some photo frame vases? like 4 vintage photo frames and on all different sized plastic tubs/vases etc but stuck together with the pictures in, no gaps, and flowers sprouting out the top??

i think black and white frames and photos with fcolour flowers would look good!

then IN the frames could be the table 'name' so say cities, table one is called paris, so has pictures of paris in the frames? table two is called london, pictures of london... you follow ma driiift?? :lol:

Black and white table dec's then chair covers in black with a coloured ribbon around to match the daisys in the middle of the tables? so table 'london'ight be red ribbon red flowers,table milan might be yellow, etc etc

ITs daring, its def different, but i def think it can work if the black and white sections are clearly seen to be seperate from the bright colour sections.. if that makes sense!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

Perfect age for a ringbearer!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: :rofl: 

Him sighning as a witness would be hilarious!! (sorry i tried 5 times to spell sinhning but i cant get it right :rofl: )


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You might have a tiny flowergirl by then ;)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Stalking you also!!!! The dress is gorgeoussssss!!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

make him be your best man, that would be soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## hopeandpray

Love the theme, sounds like it really fits you and Liam. Can't believe that then Harrison will be almost 3 :shock: You seem like a good planner so the wedding will be breeze for you, and a lot of fun


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tiff

I had about 50 heart attacks while trying to figure out ours. Orginally we were going to do an art gallery here, but then settled on the golf club (much cheaper!)

Hope you find something soon! Its stressful when you don't know where its going to be!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tiff

No problem! Although our venue is pretty fru fru, which I think you do not want, right? 

Here's ours  ...but I totally <3 it!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: LOVE shoes!!!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tiff

Nothing wrong with that! I got my wedding shoes from Target in the states, cost me a grand total of $8 cdn. Which I think would make it $4 GBP? :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

:haha:

I wouldn't spend a huge amount on shoes - mine were ruined after running about on the grass etc, and were just about black by the end of the day :rofl:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hayley...show me the shoes!!!

Also, if you want I could pick you up some hotel wedding brochures from Vegas next week & post them to you if you like or send them up with Georgie after blackpool?

Darren' school friend got married in the Venitian I think it was & then had a an actual party just like they would of had at home there were literally loads of people it looked so perfect..because they had so much notice everyone went!

I might get Darren drunk & push him in the chapel of love, then when we get back we HAVE to make it official & do it properly :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Stalking. 

I wanna see the shoes. I love your dress and theme.


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: Aswnley? https://www.aswanley.com/ and see a wedding shot there here https://www.mariannetaylorphotography.co.uk/blog/tag/scotland

Or Drumtochty? https://www.drumtochtyunlimited.com/


----------



## 24/7

I'm sure you can fit all eight pairs in to the day. :D xx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

It was my first choice venue, but it didn't work out with some practicalities/size of wedding etc but it is amaaaazzzziiiinnnngggg!!

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## booflebump

^^ perfect, they will all fit in to the cottages onsite :) xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Aw the place in the first link is lovely :D Is that the same place on the photographers website? So pretty!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'll deffo pick up some brochures for you. Gives me an option to browse them then with a a reason for having them :rofl: If you have noticed I'm pretty rife in this section recently, I neeeeeed to plan a wedding!

If your louboutins get dirty you can always crystal them for future use. Or chrystal them before the wedding so its just wipeable. You can get a pair in teh sale in any colour if your gunna jazz them up!


----------



## purpledahlia

YESS get married in Scotland!!!! OMG do it!! 

What about somewhere like where Twig's is getting married, its called the Vu...


----------



## Blob

Aswanley is beautiful I've done horse things up there (sorry new stalking :lol:)


----------



## purpledahlia

You can get married outside in scotland too....


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tasha

Enzo is a name I love for a little boy, but cant have because Morgan is Morgan and I dont want people to think I have a car theme going on. That is random but true :haha: I would love to go in one. Amazing. 

Is it going to be a black and white them hun?

I found all of the places on the first post I did on there, via the confetti website :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

When I say theme, I know it is a photo theme but it seems you are going for quite elegant/classical look so just wondered.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: @ the enzo 

Have you looked at so solsgirth house? That's quite nice? 

It is hard to organise a wedding so far away though? You can't just visit it etc? Just a thought though for a dream venue that doesn't count :winkwink:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: I really think you should come to scotland, so pretty :D

On a side note, Does harrison like ITNG?? I think im gonna save up and take ava to the show in london in sept.... Fancy it???


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah im still saving!! soon as i can book im going too, stay with a friend in crouch end!

was hoping august but sept is more do-able. and ITNG is live, Yeh theres a website...

https://www.nightgardenlive.com/

Goes from sat 10th to sat 24th sept.. in brent cross (annoying) but can book it to suit and ud need a day off i think (weekday better for kids + tube) ... plan?!?


----------



## purpledahlia

Venue's all look amazing, would be even more amazing if they were in scotland :rofl:


Nah theyre lovely, And i love the paramount bar>> could TOTALLY do that space up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tasha

No way, I totally love that name, trying to think of one that is similar that you are going to use :wacko:. Yea the only three boys names I liked for Riley Rae, were Riley Ray, Enzo and Aston, both cars so couldnt do that :cry: Better not have any more boys. 

:haha: at the pink enzo. I think that will look fab, the monochrome theme I mean. Give L glittery shoes instead of a tie :haha:

I cant stop looking for venues for you now :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Are you going fancy frames or simple? If its simple i would just be tempted to go to ikea and get a trolleyfull of white and black thick wood frames but mix of sizes........ then they'd match, (with a few colour ones?!)

whats this you keep saying about a sparkly dress?!? did i miss something!?


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

depends on the venue................


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Have you seen this: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00091967 I'm going to pick it up this weekend for my bedroom but could look lovely with table plans in?


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

That's it! I don't care where your wedding is. I am coming, I need to see this :rofl: 
Soon as I read your journal I just new that we had the exact same taste. Although the Loubou's & VW thing was a good indication how cool we are before the wedding even come into it :winkwink: haha


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

EYES are peeled. SHOES SHOES SHOES! I need to find the CL forum I found with pages & pages of people customising their shoes & such, I actually sat there & read like a 300 page thread, Darren was liKE 'Wee, are you okay, you haven't moved or spoken for 4 hours' :rofl: AWE!


----------



## Blob

Ooooh need to see these shoes :lol:

^^ :rofl: I'm getting that too from my DH


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: AL!!! 

Hayley im coming to your wedding. Ive decided. :lol: 

I think you need to choose and decide the venue before being able to properly 'visualise' is.. then you can decide on if you need another colour etc...

Love the dress... Need to see shoes!! What about bridesmaids???


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:) Will lookout for images tomorrow!!! 

I meant like bridesmaid dresses :rofl: 

Night night! xx


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

good morning, hurry up & post pictures :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

I went to a wedding in canada and the bridesmaids had dresses like the bride's but just a diff colour! and not as big, looked good tho. 

and get piccies up!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I always said I wanted white bridesmaids in long dresses but Pippa Middleton put me off, people will think I'm copying Kate :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: That was a nice dress though!!


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: to emailing Aswanley! And you can visit me while you are up here :kiss:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I would like a dress like Pippa Middleton :haha:

My bridesmaids wore long dresses they were pretty gorgeous :cloud9: 

On bridesmaids sisters are definately the safe option :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tasha

I will reply to your message later hun, keep forgetting :dohh:

I cant wait to see it all come together, need time to hurry up already:haha:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Tasha

Nooooooooo, time need to speed up so he comes home real soon and then slow down so you can crack on. 

Boo, for work. If you need to add colour what will it be or not thought that far ahead?


----------



## booflebump

I have two new copies of perfect weddings and still getting subscription issues of YAYW and Cosmo, so if you want them for just postage let me know :) x


----------



## purpledahlia

your bridesmaids black dresses could be all slightly different to add the quirk, One strapless one puffy one halterneck, maybe one with sequins, one satin and so on...


----------



## honeybee2

im biased but I give black dresses a :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## purpledahlia

:yey: :yey:


----------



## Tiff

I'm biased as well but LOVE the black dresses! :mrgreen:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love the idea of same colour different styles x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hayley will you put the bloody shoes up, lady!!!!


----------



## Damita

:wave: new stalker, I love weddings, I would do it all again (married two years), Ooh I love love your dress!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Would that not be a good thing Hayley? Would it not go down in price being the previous years collection, do you have to get it from JP or does she have stockists who will put it into like a 'discount' rail.


----------



## Mynx

I would have thought the same as Amy-Lea... surely they dont get rid of the previous year's collection just like that? They more than likely keep them around for a good while and sell them at lower prices :shrug: You just need to find a stockist that sells them and see what they say!


----------



## booflebump

You can still get JP dresses in bridal shops from old collections - there was still some Suzanne Neville 2008 dresses in the shop that I got mine because they were so popular. Pops's JP Carmen is really popular too and you can still get it in the bridal shops. So don't panic, you will still be able to get it next year xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

OR credit card??


----------



## Tiff

The other girls are right, they still sell them but they just aren't considered new collection. Don't worry, you should still be able to get your dream dress! :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

ye I expect they will still have it otherwise you could ask for the money for xmas or your birthday?


----------



## Tiff

^ Good idea!


----------



## Hayley90

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

:happydance: You will always find a way to get it, dont worry about it. You have friends all over the UK who can track one down for you & get it to you! :winkwink:


----------



## honeybee2

if you really want it- you WILL have it hun xx


----------



## Smile181c

I'm sure it'll all turn out fine hun...the wedding dress I'm getting is last years collection, so no doubt your dress will still be around too! xx


----------

